

Ask HN: How can IBM's Watson replace Siri/other virtual assistants? - sk2code

I was wondering if IBM's Watson is so smart then why can't it replace Siri or as a matter of fact other Virtual assistants on our smartphones. What can IBM do to allow Watson to be used by every human being? What technologies will be used to make Watson available on our smartphones?
======
cbenjamin
The key difference between Siri and Watson from a user perspective is
essentially the level of complexity and intelligence. Watson could probably do
the searches that Siri does already (though does not yet have a voice
interface - does NPL with text only so far) but its main objective is to solve
very complicated problems. It is currently "in Medical School," for example,
to absorb everything we know in text and experiential formats about cancer.
Much harder than finding me the nearest parking garage.

